# Ifor Williams Limited Edition Epona 510 trailer STOLEN!



## _jetset_ (28 September 2010)

Taken from a yard in Chorley, Lancashire between Friday 17th September 2010 and Saturday 18th September 2010. 

Limited edition Epona in graphite grey. 

Previously been sign written so you can still make out the sign writing on it on the sides. You can see 'Horse and Pony Sales' where the stickers have been removed. 

Sliding windows, lockable jockey doors, alloy wheels (although could be some damage to one of these due to removal of lock). 

Please contact Corrie on 07939 409 478 (or text) if you have any info!


----------

